# 2012 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon Unlimited



## provfirescott

Looking to see what brands of plows offer downward pressure(on the blade) that will fit my new Jeep!
Thank You


----------



## theplowmeister

only one (for now, the Patton is due to expire on it) Snoway plows


----------



## DavCut

Are the 2012's available now?


----------



## 05ram

Need details!!!!! Looked at the 2011's, but the new engine for '12 has me waiting. Just not sure about the rubicon. Would be great, but do I need it to plow? Good luck with your new ride. Please post pics when it comes in.


----------



## plowguy43

05ram;1292193 said:


> Need details!!!!! Looked at the 2011's, but the new engine for '12 has me waiting. Just not sure about the rubicon. Would be great, but do I need it to plow? Good luck with your new ride. Please post pics when it comes in.


I can only comment on the new engine being used in the new Caravans, Grand Cherokee, and my company car - 2011 Charger but WAIT for the 2012's. The 3.6 is lightyears ahead in every aspect compared to the 3.8. It is much more smooth, powerful, and in each of these vehicles I was able to get over 20mpg (each of them is very heavy, and my Charger is consistantly getting 27-28mpg's). Low RPM's there isn't a ton of torque but mid range and high RPM's this thing screams. WAIT!!!


----------



## theplowmeister

for plowing you need low end torque the more the better. the YJ had more low end torque than the TJ and I could tell the difference plowing. the JK has less low end torque than the TJ, and now the new motor has Less


----------



## 05ram

theplowmeister;1292220 said:


> for plowing you need low end torque the more the better. the YJ had more low end torque than the TJ and I could tell the difference plowing. the JK has less low end torque than the TJ, and now the new motor has Less


So I guess the low range in the Rubicon would make a big difference compared to the sport?


----------



## basher

plowguy43;1292216 said:


> I can only comment on the new engine being used in the new Caravans, Grand Cherokee, and my company car - 2011 Charger but WAIT for the 2012's. The 3.6 is lightyears ahead in every aspect compared to the 3.8. It is much more smooth, powerful, and in each of these vehicles I was able to get over 20mpg (each of them is very heavy, and my Charger is consistantly getting 27-28mpg's). Low RPM's there isn't a ton of torque but mid range and high RPM's this thing screams. WAIT!!!


Great for automobiles and JK street queens but light years outside of what a wrangler should/can be. if you are considering it as a plow truck the superior low end power of 2011 would be a better choice. Won't help with the larger size, reduced maneuverability or limited visibility but it could save you a little money buying as a left over.



theplowmeister;1292220 said:


> for plowing you need low end torque the more the better. the YJ had more low end torque than the TJ and I could tell the difference plowing. the JK has less low end torque than the TJ, and now the new motor has Less


And you can replace the long block for less then 2K, 3K gets you a Strokerwesport Why the off road aficionados call the 07 and newer models the JoKe. Why the YJ, TJ and CJ will hold their value


----------



## plowguy43

basher;1292224 said:


> Great for automobiles and JK street queens but light years outside of what a wrangler should/can be. if you are considering it as a plow truck the superior low end power of 2011 would be a better choice. Won't help with the larger size, reduced maneuverability or limited visibility but it could save you a little money buying as a left over.
> 
> And you can replace the long block for less then 2K, 3K gets you a Strokerwesport Why the off road aficionados call the 07 and newer models the JoKe. Why the YJ, TJ and CJ will hold their value


Yes it has less low end torque but I highly doubt it'll be an issue. Overall its a much more powerful motor, and matched with the manual which has a granny 1st gear, it'll be a great motor.

Its funny, I remember running around in my YJ when the TJ's came out and we all made fun of them, now they all of a sudden are considered nice- I guess it'll take awhile for people to come around to the JK even though my 4.2 YJ topped out at a earth shattering 120HP.


----------



## basher

plowguy43;1292443 said:


> Its funny, I remember running around in my YJ when the TJ's came out and we all made fun of them,
> 
> I remember when the YJ came out and we all hated the square headlights "NOT JEEP LOOKING" but they grow on you
> 
> now they all of a sudden are considered nice-
> 
> Well they ride better,
> 
> I guess it'll take awhile for people to come around to the JK even though my 4.2 YJ topped out at a earth shattering 120HP.


The thing is people love the JK, they're just not the hardcore jeep fan. It has done wonderful things for the Jeep corp. boosted sales and opened up new markets and kept those owners that use to have to change vehicles as their family grew. They don't want to ride in something like my CJ5 every day, with it's almost square wheelbase, heater/AC delete, no radio, three speed transmission, and vacuum wipers, it is an experience rather then comfortable transportation. I understand that narrows the consumer base I would not want to ride it everyday either but "civilize" it would take away from it's pleasure factor.

I guess my point is that while the JK are excellent products in their market, their market has shifted even further form the original "GPW' ideal. That makes them a little less "perfect" for their normal place in snow removal. I have a Jeep dealer who is setting up a 03 wrangler to plow the lot because "the new ones just aren't maneuverable enough. Particularly compared to the older modals."


----------



## ordually

basher;1292224 said:


> Great for automobiles and JK street queens but light years outside of what a wrangler should/can be. if you are considering it as a plow truck the superior low end power of 2011 would be a better choice. Won't help with the larger size, reduced maneuverability or limited visibility but it could save you a little money buying as a left over.


While the 3.6L is no Hemi, neither is the old minivan mill 3.8L. The 3.8L doesn't have superior torque to the 3.6L (see the chart in this post), and if you're buying an auto the 2012+ 5 speed has a much lower 1st gear (3.59:1 vs 2.84:1) that will give you a further advantage.

I drove the 3.8L in both manual and auto, and even with the 4.10 Rubicon gears, manual 4.46:1 first, an unlimited JK was a dog off the line. I actually stalled it. My old 89 Cherokee felt much stronger, despite the 3.07 gears and 4.00:1 1st gear, due to the better 4.0L torque curve and the much lighter weight.


----------



## basher

ordually;1304804 said:


> The 3.8L doesn't have superior torque to the 3.6L (see the chart in this post).


it's where the Torque is made, it lacks the low end torque of the old 4.0L.


----------



## tom b

I have a 2012 JK and am considering a 22 series sno-way. Would you recommend it for a 1/2 mile long paved driveway? I'm just south of the PA line in MD.

Thanks



basher;1304846 said:


> it's where the Torque is made, it lacks the low end torque of the old 4.0L.


----------



## theplowmeister

power, gearing and TRACTION are all different things, Jeeps cant push a pile of snow? so how about your BIG TRUCK with bald tires? 

A Jeep with real snow tires and counterweight will out push a F250 with so so all season tires. Been there done that

dont use a Jeep to plow Wally World

There seem to be a lot of us out there that use these things to push snow. So who should I believe you or the hundreds of people that make them work and make $$$ with them.

JMO


----------



## Hubjeep

basher;1292224 said:


> Why the YJ, TJ and CJ will hold their value


All CJ/Wranglers will hold their value, including the new ones. Just look at "used" prices. 

I agree to wait for a 2012 model if looking for a JK.


----------



## ken643

I think my Jeep does pretty darn good















enough said!


----------



## theplowmeister

neplow;1322471 said:


> Depends on application.


There you you said something smart



neplow;1322471 said:


> But i wouldnt even put a plow on a jeep.


Oops stuck you foot in it again, you gota stop running off at the mouth


----------



## bsharp704

If anyone is looking for a Jeep i have an 11 for sale, we just bought it a month ago and now my hours got cut at work. It has 800 miles on it and has to go. PM if interested. Sorry for the Hijack


----------



## basher

Hubjeep;1321033 said:


> All CJ/Wranglers will hold their value, including the new ones. Just look at "used" prices.
> 
> I agree to wait for a 2012 model if looking for a JK.


We'll see how they're doing in 2032.


----------



## provfirescott

Well looks like I have narrowed it down between the SnowDogg MD75 or the Sno Way Series 22(really want a 26) 
For my 2012 Rubicon 4 door


----------



## provfirescott

Getting a SnowDogg MD75 installed Monday $3100 new


----------



## RangerDogg

I have the md 75 on mine and im getting a jeep next summer i hope so i can have backup, and it will be going back and fourth on both. Good luck i love mine.


----------



## Aveerainc

provfirescott;1357788 said:


> Getting a SnowDogg MD75 installed Monday $3100 new


Nice choice - happy plowing


----------



## provfirescott

Well I am happy with the plow but not so happy about the mounting brackets
Looks like I am going to need to modify them to raise them higher


----------



## provfirescott




----------



## Aveerainc

How many inches from mount to ground? Hard to tell from the pic but it looks a bit lower than mine. Mine is low...but I've only had one slight mishap when I drove (slowly) into a huge pothole at a parking lot in Cambridge. When I came back out it scraped just a bit.

Is that the stock bumper? I don't know if they made changes between the 2008 (mine) and yours.


----------



## provfirescott

No bumper is an AEV premium winch bumper


----------



## Aveerainc

I'm 7 3/4 from mount to ground and my mount looks a bit different.


----------



## bschurr

BTW - Nice set up & sweet rig!

If this is the height of the front end with the plow down









and, this is a picture without the plow attached









Perhaps it would be prudent to install some air shocks or Air-Lift bags up front to get that mount up a bit

Can you take a profile angle picture of the front end with the plow up?


----------



## SteveVB

That bracket does look a little low so maybe it could be modified to bring the side plates up, or a welded lower tube to side brackets may gain a couple inches on those side plates. How much does that MD75 weigh? 

The front definately needs some help - does the winch stay on with the plow? With a few hundred LBs of winch and and a few hundred, maybe 500 lbs of plow those front springs are feeling it. What does it look like with the plow raised? Some custom springs for the weight, or some spacers at a minimum. How much uptravel do you have to the front bump stops with the plow raised? I would add spacers to restore the up travel to close to stock as long as the coils dont bind. 

Interested in how this works out. I'm debating about using an unlimited to plow some light commercial here in MD. Mostly do 2-3 inches a push so should be OK, But an Unlimited would be more fun to drive the other 9 months of the year. If I had some cash and even more time an older unlimited with a 6.0 4L80E chevy swap is a recurring dream I have.... 

Didn't see you post the plow on ROF....LOL I love that color saw a monochromatic version on a JKU and fell in love....not in my sig here- 04 Rubicon w/33s etc


----------



## Hubjeep

Very nice looking rig, the hardtop painted same color is hot. Good thing you have a winch to drag that plow mount over rocks, hehe. 



provfirescott;1360318 said:


> Looks like I am going to need to modify them to raise them higher


Lift Jeep a little instead (2" budget boost)? Thumbs Up



bschurr;1360360 said:


> Can you take a profile angle picture of the front end with the plow up?


This, please. The A-frame in that pic looks fairly parallel to the ground. A buddy of mine has a Hiniker plow with a mount that sticks out like two prods, funny how some companies design their mounts.


----------



## provfirescott

Problem solved
Think SnowDogg needs to hire me to redesign their ****** mounts
No need for airbags,springs just a company with a little common sense....


----------



## provfirescott

Cut 6" off lower mount


----------



## Mems

Nice work. Jeep is looking great.


----------



## basher

provfirescott;1367600 said:


> Problem solved
> Think SnowDogg needs to hire me to redesign their ****** mounts
> No need for airbags,springs just a company with a little common sense....
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you're serious aren't you? You really think that is going to 1) work 2) hold up?
Click to expand...


----------



## provfirescott

Apparently you don't think it will?
I am sensing sarcasim...
Please explain


----------



## basher

Lets start with four words, stress raiser, geometric requirements.


----------



## Mems

I dont see it either. I think you'll be fine. I might reenforce the side(s) if I wanted to be absolutely sure it wouldnt break but its what appears to be 1/2 plate in this area. You'll need a pretty good hit to bend that. If you feel the need for more strength I would run a piece of tubing between the two pieces that were cut in the white triangle area in the second to last pic in post 32 to the other side, just under your bumper. Keep those cut pieces from twisting. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Squires

The mounting point is now 6" higher?, with the A-frame angle not even close to level now? Plow is going to trip constantly

As for the structure of that brase removed, they are a company with engineers, companies are cheap and metal is not, if they didn't think it was needed, i wouldn't be there.


----------



## Mems

Squires;1368963 said:


> The mounting point is now 6" higher?, with the A-frame angle not even close to level now? Plow is going to trip constantly
> 
> As for the structure of that brase removed, they are a company with engineers, companies are cheap and metal is not, if they didn't think it was needed, i wouldn't be there.


Id say he wasnt level to begin with with the way the front end was dipping so low on that JK. OP mind getting us a measurement and photo now with the blade all the way on the ground to see how level it is?

And tons of us run our own fabricated mounts without any issues and without thousands of dollars invested into the logistics. Im not saying that isnt the best way to do things but people do what needs to be done to get the job done. He's starting from a way better point then some of us have when we'd like to save a few bills and fab up our own mounts. I know I feel safe with my rig and have been running it that way for 3 years without any troubles.


----------



## basher

le4life;1369076 said:


> I know I feel safe with my rig and have been running it that way for 3 years without any troubles.


How would you feel about someone taking a saws-all to it and removing some of your main supports.


----------



## 2COR517

SteveVB;1360906 said:


> ...
> The front definately needs some help - does the winch stay on with the plow? *With a few hundred LBs of winch *and and a few hundred, maybe 500 lbs of plow those front springs are feeling it. ...


Holy mackerel man, what kind of winch for a Jeep weighs 400-500 lbs? Did a guy named Connor help you pick it out?



Squires;1368963 said:


> The mounting point is now 6" higher?, *with the A-frame angle not even close to level now? *Plow is going to trip constantly
> 
> As for the structure of that brase removed, they are a company with engineers, companies are cheap and metal is not, if they didn't think it was needed, i wouldn't be there.


Minor details. Only affects scraping performance, cutting edge wear, and likelihood of unnecessary tripping? Not worth worrying about.


----------



## provfirescott

I never said the winch weighed that much......
Actually unless it's on M1A it's not even close to that weight!
It's more like 100lbs


----------



## Mems

basher;1369095 said:


> How would you feel about someone taking a saws-all to it and removing some of your main supports.


With all due respect, its clear we have a difference of opinion and I refuse to internet banter with anyone. We'll see how things go for the season for the OP and he can be the one to let us know how things went.


----------



## provfirescott

Personally I would love to return it but once they installed it I was stuck with it
I guarantee this will work 
If the ears bend it's nothing I did its Snowdoggs piss poor design
The way it was before was unsafe and downright stupid looking


----------



## 2COR517

provfirescott;1369491 said:


> Personally I would love to return it but once they installed it I was stuck with it
> I guarantee this will work
> If the ears bend* it's nothing I did *its Snowdoggs piss poor design
> The way it was before was unsafe and downright stupid looking


Weren't you the one that made that sloppy cut creating a stress point and rendering the horizontal weld section useless?

I really hope you wouldn't even ask them to warranty that.


----------



## basher

le4life;1369076 said:


> Id say he wasnt level to begin with with the way the front end was dipping so low on that JK. OP mind getting us a measurement and photo now with the blade all the way on the ground to see how level it is?
> 
> But once the weight is of and the jeep sets level the geometry will be such that the unit will not clean properly when angled and will trip very easy due to the improper adjustment
> 
> And tons of us run our own fabricated mounts without any issues and without thousands of dollars invested into the logistics.
> 
> I have seen many excellent fabricated mounts just like I've seen poor examples. I don't see a thing wrong with producing your own mount, but the smart guys use the factory drawing and specifications as part of the design. He didn't have to fabricate a mount. He had the engineered mount for his vehicle. He just feels he has superior knowledge and with-out much if any understanding of the engineering involved has removed most of the mount's strength at a critical juncture.
> 
> He's starting from a way better point then some of us have when we'd like to save a few bills and fab up our own mounts.
> 
> He didn't save a thing, he just cost himself time and money.
> 
> I know I feel safe with my rig and have been running it that way for 3 years without any troubles.


And may you run it for many more. I am not commenting on your mount. I have no idea if it is good or bad. 



le4life;1369469 said:


> With all due respect, its clear we have a difference of opinion and I refuse to internet banter with anyone. We'll see how things go for the season for the OP and he can be the one to let us know how things went.


I think we are disagreeing over two separate issues, home built mounts vs this particular home modified unit and have you ever seen anybody come back and say "I screwed up after I was warned"? It won't happen this time either he already stated his opinion to any failure



provfirescott said:


> it's nothing I did its Snowdoggs piss poor design
> The way it was before was unsafe and downright stupid looking {/quote]


----------



## Hubjeep

Nice modification work there. 

It feels weird modifying brand new stuff, but you will get used to it owning a Jeep, nearly nothing I buy is a true "bolt-on" for my Jeep, lol.


----------



## theplowmeister

2COR517;1369758 said:


> Weren't you the one that made that sloppy cut creating a stress point and rendering the horizontal weld section useless?
> 
> I really hope you wouldn't even ask them to warranty that.


I wouldnt call the cut sloppy. I too have reservations on the strength of what is left. Welding some flat plate on ether side (following the shape of the cut) would go a long way to strengthening the mount.

JMO


----------



## 2COR517

theplowmeister;1371037 said:


> I wouldnt call the cut sloppy. I too have reservations on the strength of what is left. Welding some flat plate on ether side (following the shape of the cut) would go a long way to strengthening the mount.
> 
> JMO


The cut is nice and straight. But look closely at the "intersection". The horizontal cut extends a bit too far. That is a major stress riser. At the very least, the cuts should have been proper length. A nice smooth curve would be mulch better.


----------



## theplowmeister

2COR517;1371616 said:


> The cut is nice and straight. But look closely at the "intersection". The horizontal cut extends a bit too far. That is a major stress riser. At the very least, the cuts should have been proper length. A nice smooth curve would be mulch better.


I dont see the over cut but I will believe you. and yes a curve would be better, even with the curve he has lost all the strength from the top steel and weld.


----------

